# Suprefract injection



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

Ive just started my 3rd round of ivf and this time the clinic have put me on the suprefact injection as the last time i was always bunged up and they couldnt guarantee that i was getting it all. 

Is it normal to get side affects so soon?? Im only on day 5 and im so tired,crampy and my headaches on & off. 

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi jilly, yes I think it is normal to get side effects so soon. I used injections for my last cycle and had side effects from about day 4. Good to know it is working but sorry u r being so badly affected. Get plenty of rest and drink loads, it'll help settle the headaches. 

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah MissE

The cramps is unreal, but maybe thats af starting to rear her ugly head.

Im so irritable as well, i got my renewal in for car insurance and my poor hubby thought i was gonna stab the poor chap thru the phone!!

How are you doing?

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx (May 5, 2012)

Hey jillyhen how are u?xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

hey

You got your name changed

Im doin ok, just wanting to get the scan done tomorrow to see how things are going?

Not long now for you.

Jillyhen


----------

